
The Fantasy of Addiction - michaelsbradley
https://www.firstthings.com/article/2017/02/the-fantasy-of-addiction
======
ouid
I don't buy it. Addiction isn't well understood, but free will isn't even
well-posed. What kind of argument is "people sometimes give up their
addictions, therefore addiction has no descriptive power as a concept"? Is
that not the expected state?

Here is an example of different way to improve our addiction model without
relying on something as wishy washy as free will.
[http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2012/01/02/14443179...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2012/01/02/144431794/what-vietnam-taught-us-about-breaking-bad-habits)

